# Boot story from hell



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Other then I hope you can salvage your trip
I got no good advice. Hope it gets better for ya is all I can offer.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks...I have had thick pow every day with first tracks every morning, so that helps. Also its fun watching my gf loving her new Never Summer board on her first ever POW experience. That and the Banff Springs hotel is my favorite place in earth. They have a Swiss style restaurant that sells 2L boots of beer which I have had every night by a wood burning fire which helps.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> They have a Swiss style restaurant that sells 2L boots of beer which I have had every night by a wood burning fire which helps.


You can't be a noobie beer drinker with a boot in your hand :yahoo:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Salomon F2.0 or Pledge. Or if you can find them possibly the Deeluxe Brisse.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here in lies the problem. Your boot fitters are fucking morons! Now that we've established that lets move on.

When it comes to boot flex a 7 to you could be a 3 to me and vice versa there is no defined method to establish what boot flex is. I ride the stiffest boots K2 makes and I find them too soft after they break in, but they fit so good that I just deal with it. 

Now lets look at some ways to remedy this situation.

Take your Insano's and back over them with your car this could potentially break them in or destroy them. Either way it's a win win situation I think.

Second solution rip out the stock insole get an aftermarket off the shelf or a full custom. I recommend full custom as it sounds you need to build up the heel pocket to compensate for a smaller ankle. Next pull out the liner and with that new footbed in there look at where the ankle placement is, mark it with a grease pen, sharpie, blood of a virgin and get some J Bars, C Bars, Butterfly wrap, or some thicker 3m foam. My guess is with your ankle is that you'll need either c bars on top of a butterfly wrap or to cut an O ring then with a j bar on the bottom to suck up some volume. 

After putting those on the boot and blasting them quick with a heat gun to help them adhere to the liner put the liner back in the boot. Tighten the boot back up and stand flat footed. From there flex your knee over your toe with all your force and see if there is any lift/aggitation. If yes we proceed, if no get drunk!

Now that we've established that you're still having issues it's time to pull that liner out again and stare at it. Give it a mean glare like you're Clint Eastwood about to shoot it dead on main street. OK now that that's out of the way you'll want either a tongue shim or some more of that 3M Foam. I prefer tongue shims, they're white and easier to cut to the proper shape. Grab one of those and set it in on the outside of the liners tongue (note this won't work with a burrito wrap liner). Duct tape it in place then put the liner back in the boot and tie it up again. Proceed with the knee over the toe flat footed shit. Does it work? Yes, proceed to get drunk and fist fuck a hooker. No? OK, time to move on to more customization.

Take the tongue shim out again, grab your trusty table mounted belt sander and safety glasses. You may also need a razor knife to trim to fit. Don't worry about cutting these things apart it's all good. Trim it to fit the tongue. If it looks like this is the proper thickness and where you need it cut, adhere it to the tongue of the liner put it back in the boot. Did this fix it? If yes continue to flog that farm animal if no turn on the belt sander and put the glasses on. While the sander is going to town put the tongue shim on the belt and sand off a few mm's and remember to bevel the edges, the reason for the beveling is to make the shell tongue wrap around the liner better.

After you do this put it back in the boot. Tie it up. Did this solve the problem? Yes, Cool go shred and come back and fuck 2 Norwegian bikini models. No? OK now we're going to get even more advanced in the boot fitting.

Pull that liner out again, give it a mean stare, again! Good got that out of your system? Now grab some more of that 3M Foam and some duct tape! Build a foam back spine up the back of the boot that looks like a T so that it goes from the base of the heel then branches out around your overly tiny girl calves. Adhere it to the liner, then cover it with duct tape to prevent it from coming off. Put the liner back in the boot, again! Tie it up flex around and shit see if that fixes the problem.

If it fixes the problem send me a personal check for 200 dollars. If it doesn't it's time to check out some more boots.

Now I personally recommend something like the K2 Maysis or T1 DB or UFO. It's a single shell boa which if you know how to flex into a boa boot you can get it tight around the ankle and calf. The internal boa harness is adjustable to the shape of your instep and that helps with ankle issues. It also acts as a double shelled boa without all the bullshit you're dealing. I know your pain as I was forced into the Thraxis (triple boa) due to a boa malfunction of epic proportions.

If none of this works quit snowboarding and take up sit skiing. You'll be the recumbent biker of snowboarding.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Here in lies the problem. Your boot fitters are fucking morons! Now that we've established that lets move on.
> 
> When it comes to boot flex a 7 to you could be a 3 to me and vice versa there is no defined method to establish what boot flex is. I ride the stiffest boots K2 makes and I find them too soft after they break in, but they fit so good that I just deal with it.
> 
> ...


Ahaha! 

This should be sticky'd.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Here in lies the problem. Your boot fitters are fucking morons! Now that we've established that lets move on.
> 
> When it comes to boot flex a 7 to you could be a 3 to me and vice versa there is no defined method to establish what boot flex is. I ride the stiffest boots K2 makes and I find them too soft after they break in, but they fit so good that I just deal with it.
> 
> ...


Backing over my Insano with my car? This is why I love the Internet (besides porn). You can't buy advise like this, and I will do this as soon as my trip is over.

As far as the other advice goes I'll have to read it more them once as its a lot to picture and I'm only working with my iPhone right now. What I'd really like is someone I can just pay to do this for me. I'm assuming all this advice is for my Soloman's? Is it likely snowboard shops carry all these aftermarket material. 

Just to be clear.... Ankle fit is good with my Soloman's, it's just everything above my ankle is loose as shit which in turn puts pressure on my ankle. Feels like I'm almost going to brake it. 

Maybe I'll see if there is such thing as a custom boot fitter in my area that can do this all for me.

I have 6 long boarding trips planned this season above my local riding days, and someone will have to die before I go into anyone of them with boots that don't fit.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Honestly you should go to a ski boot fitter and explain to them everything and print this out and ask him if it makes sense. If he's a good one he'll be able to make it happen. Ideally you're probably looking at about an hour to two of custom work to the boots which if I was doing it I would charge you 35 an hour plus parts so probably a 100 to 150 bucks total if I was in a bad mood, good mood 50 to 80 bucks.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol, grab some K2's. also, try to sell the boots if the store wont take them.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

The guys above gave really good advise, but here's another tip:

ALWAYS check the return policy before you buy something that you have to try on. 
Check zappos.com. They have a load of snowboard boots in all sizes. They also have a one year return policy and will pay for both the shipping and return shipping costs, so you can buy as many boots is as many sizes as you want and then just keep the pair that fits the best and return the rest.

Good luck with your situation, hopefully you can get it sorted.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

If you haven't tried the Burton TWC (Shaun white) boots, DO SO. I have a narrow heel as well. They provide the mid flex you're looking for and I feel the upper support is great. I just bought a new pair of them on zappos for ~140.

I tried EVERYTHING on at the stores at the beginning of this season and my heel slid around in every boot. Then I figured, I might as well see if I can get the same shaun whites that I had for the last 3 or 4 seasons. Zappos had them at a good price and the newer model fits and works exactly the same as the older one.

LOVE these boots


----------

